# This is just great.....



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

well after waiting for 3 weeks on my **** to get here it finally comes..


























oh wait theres not tank or air line and the ****s thrown in there like wtf :banghead: 
oh no switches either...did i say ive been waiting for three weeks:banghead:
now everything is in good condition that came he said only 700 miles on them..but im still extremely pissed cause now wtf am i gonna do with no FUKCIN TANK....OR SWITCHES>>> oohhh wait some more thats what:banghead:


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

So did you buy purchase that here on the vortex? sucks man.


----------



## b00st3d-vr6 (Jan 12, 2008)

i only see 1 front strut... that wont help much. sucks bro.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

jesusss, that was almost as bad as the packing I got my stuff in too. I hope the threads on the strut aren't fu(ked, mine were and it was awful to rethread them.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

That is unfortunate, shame the seller didn't care much for the packaging. On the bright side the parts you need arnt the most expensive, not to say you shouldn't have received them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Buying used isnt alway smooth. Give me a shout, let me know what you are missing, and I will help you out.


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

Who did you buy it from?


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

It did come with 2 struts i took one out of the box already and after sitting down with my buddy Kris (rabriolet) and figuring out wast all i need like a trillion fittings because everything this guy sent me was crappy like crush connect..not the push connect so i want it done right not half assed!!!:banghead: AND YES I DID BUY IT ON HERE i never have gotten fukked on vortex except for now been on her for like 2 years i mean dont get me wrong the front Mason Techs are in good condition and the rear AeroSports are in good condition but wow is all i could say when the ups man gave me the 2 boxes today and i knew when they were small i was like wtf 

yea and like u say the stuff that i need isnt that much but its still the point..plus i paypaled the dude on october 19th...soo yea


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

does anyone know if you can use the airline that lowes sells..its rated at 165PSI i was in there today and noticed it and its only like 20cents a ft????


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Sucks to hear man.. I lucky bought my stuff used from a local friend, he gave me the sulf before I even paid him. 

Anyway, I wouldn't use that line since its more than likely not DOT approved. Go to a local semi shop or anything that does air brakes on semis or shutting of that nature, they should have some pretty cheap..

Goodluck

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

bummer sorry dude


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

mihneagabriel said:


> Sucks to hear man.. I lucky bought my stuff used from a local friend, he gave me the sulf before I even paid him.
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't use that line since its more than likely not DOT approved. Go to a local semi shop or anything that does air brakes on semis or shutting of that nature, they should have some pretty cheap..
> 
> ...


ok thanks yea i went and bought most of my fittings and airline from our local big rig shop..i was in lowes and was like damn that ****s cheap i was just wondering if it was useable... Hope everything works out in the end i still have no tank guy says hes overnighting it tomorrow... whatever tho i filed a claim to get some money back anyway just because this guy has been such a hassle and has really just messed everthing up i havent driven my car since october 25th....:facepalm:

IF ANYONE LOCAL HAS A TANK THEY WANT TO LET ME BORROW OR SELL ME PM ME :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

if you're already in contact with kris, he could actually swing by the shop that he got my airlines and fittings from. :thumbup:

sucks though dude, that thing is terribly packaged. not even damped with news papers :thumbdown:


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

sorry to hear op, i would be livid



nap83 said:


> if you're already in contact with kris, he could actually swing by the shop that he got my airlines and fittings from. :thumbup:
> 
> sucks though dude, that thing is terribly packaged. not even damped with news papers :thumbdown:


sorry for going off-topic, but what do you mean by "boise bound" in your signature?


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

nap83 said:


> if you're already in contact with kris, he could actually swing by the shop that he got my airlines and fittings from. :thumbup:
> 
> sucks though dude, that thing is terribly packaged. not even damped with news papers :thumbdown:


yea kris already bought all my fittings and ariline from that shop lol...im not sure im going to get my tank in time guy says hes shipping it but who knows i just want one to get my setup on


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

dustinwark said:


> sorry to hear op, i would be livid
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for going off-topic, but what do you mean by "boise bound" in your signature?


boise idaho :thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Imma start chargin mofo's!! HAHA

Who else wants their car done?? Ill have a 2 car garage in a month and the money would help pay the bills


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

you know im there.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

im gonna say it looks to me as if ups broke open the boxes then they just toss them into thier own box and give them to you as if nothing ever happened 

contact the seller and see if he/she did in fact send you everything 

remember this time of year ups hires any goon off the street for the holiday rush i see tons more damaged packages this time of year because of this


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

those crush fittings are actually more reliable than the ptc fittings although the ptc fittings are far more convenient and usually are just fine. i dont know if id trust the plastic ones though. on another note i have a brand new 5 gallon tank ill sell you cheap but im not local so...


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> im gonna say it looks to me as if ups broke open the boxes then they just toss them into thier own box and give them to you as if nothing ever happened
> 
> contact the seller and see if he/she did in fact send you everything
> 
> remember this time of year ups hires any goon off the street for the holiday rush i see tons more damaged packages this time of year because of this


yea i did the seller packed it lke that...haha 



> vee_rub
> those crush fittings are actually more reliable than the ptc fittings although the ptc fittings are far more convenient and usually are just fine. i dont know if id trust the plastic ones though. on another note i have a brand new 5 gallon tank ill sell you cheap but im not local so...


and yes there more reliable but a pain in the ass and in kinda want it to be nice,clean,and easy to do things..also all of the connectors i got were metal except for like 4 of them are the plastic PTC ill keep you posted on the tank shhot me a price tho shipped to 25425 thanks bro


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

nap83 said:


> boise idaho :thumbup:


Awesome! When are you moving? I live there, pm me if you need some local forums or anything :beer:

Might be going air soon and it would be nice to have someone local who knows what they are doing.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

vee_rub said:


> those crush fittings are actually more reliable than the ptc fittings although the ptc fittings are far more convenient and usually are just fine. i dont know if id trust the plastic ones though. on another note i have a brand new 5 gallon tank ill sell you cheap but im not local so...


I've run plastic PTC fittings since around may of this year without any issues. The compression fittings suck to put together. With what he is wanting to do its hard to not use alot of PTC fittings and when you talk about metal vs the plastic you are talking double or triple the cost, and for him thats a major factor right now. It's easy to upgrade later when you have the extra money. I know, do it right or or it will cost you twice as much later but you do what you have to do at the time.



dustinwark said:


> Awesome! When are you moving? I live there, pm me if you need some local forums or anything :beer:
> 
> Might be going air soon and it would be nice to have someone local who knows what they are doing.


Then don't contact him :laugh:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Vdubed13 said:


> yea i did the seller packed it lke that...haha


you gotta be effing kidding me what a retard im sorry man that totally sucks 

the person that sold you that is a scumbag hope it gets sorted out somehow


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> you gotta be effing kidding me what a retard im sorry man that totally sucks
> 
> the person that sold you that is a scumbag hope it gets sorted out somehow


:laugh: oh yea i will get it all sorted out


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

rabriolet said:


> Then don't contact him :laugh:


this made me laugh :laugh: exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Ouch sorry to see that man:banghead:


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Ouch sorry to see that man:banghead:


yea but we got everything installed but the tank and rear bags today..tank should be here tomorrow and i guess imma have to trim some off the rear to fit the bags so they dont rub there dbl bellow.. What is everyone runnin on the rears? i might sell these and buy some new ones later on???


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

oh so thats why that f7cker was answering me in one word texts haha. :thumbup: cant wait to see this unfold.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

nap83 said:


> oh so thats why that f7cker was answering me in one word texts haha. :thumbup: cant wait to see this unfold.


yup, people always got me busy


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Ok so we got everything in just waiting on the tank. My question is about the rear bags. They are Air Lift double bellows with the cup bracket. There are a couple issues, 1 which we figured out but is more $$.

1st issue. When you bolt the bags in the sides of the bags touch the rear beam. I know a picture would help but we don't have any. The side that touches is the one that is near the rotor/hub. Its like the bag is a little big to fit in there. I guess we will see if/how much it rubs once he gets the tank in and can air it up and down.

2nd issue: The bag on the exhaust side touches the muffler. Only fix we can think of is having his exhaust cut and adding a 3" piece of tubing to push the muffler back to clear the bag.


Anyone else run these style bags? They seem like garbage but I dunno. Everything I see people running are the sleeve style. 

Looks like this but is Air Lift:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Any rubbing is inevitable failure, its only a matter of time.

My advise, cut your losses, and get a proper fitting bag. You will waste so much time and effort, that in the end you will end up doing it any way. So save your self frustration, unless you have nothing else better to do, and dont value, time, money & safety.

if you are dead nuts on making it work, create a larger lower mount to bring the bag up past the beam, so it dosnt rub, but of corse it will limit how low the car goes (if mounts are taller), again read
my advise.


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Any rubbing is inevitable failure, its only a matter of time.
> 
> My advise, cut your losses, and get a proper fitting bag. You will waste so much time and effort, that in the end you will end up doing it any way. So save your self frustration, unless you have nothing else better to do, and dont value, time, money & safety.
> 
> ...


yea im making them work for the time being its not as bad as kris says it is....im thinking of going airlift rears tell me what you think Kevin..i want something thats going to be easy to install and will go high and low but not an arm and a leg...or shoud i just get another uni- rear bag that i can use on my brackets? I installed the tank today everything works great front and rears but just took the muffler off until i can work something out...Dont worry im not driving the car


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I would either get a single bellow bag like Bagyard uses or a sleeve type. Both fold in on themselves, double bellows fold outwards (as far as my knowledge goes)


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> I would either get a single bellow bag like Bagyard uses or a sleeve type. Both fold in on themselves, double bellows fold outwards (as far as my knowledge goes)


:thumbup: Thanks some links would be helpful ive looked at them but im really not sure what to get> 

Thanks


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Vdubed13 said:


> :thumbup: Thanks some links would be helpful ive looked at them but im really not sure what to get>
> 
> Thanks


liar it is that bad hahahahha. we need to see how it looks sitting on the ground. it might have shifted it enough to clear. i still say start prostituting and buy sleeve style bags :laugh:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

air always has to be 100 % functional or situations arise. i hope you guys resolve this issue. :thumbup: --- sleeve style bags meow.


----------



## soolow (Jan 28, 2010)

Vdubed13 said:


> :thumbup: Thanks some links would be helpful ive looked at them but im really not sure what to get>
> 
> Thanks


 suicidedoors.com 

anything you need for airride


----------

